# Diablo III Download



## Vyren (15. Mai 2012)

Ahoi-hoi Diablos

Ich hab eine Frage! und zwar, ich lade mir gerade Diablo III von battle.net hab auch nen Ordner in C:/User/Document erstellt wo er das reinlädt nu stellt sich mir die Frage auf,
ich wollte meinen PC herunterfahren und später weiter Installieren, aber ich habe da kein SetUp.exe für Diablo, nur paar pdf Dateien und wollte nun Fragen wie ich dann später am Abend weiterladen kann
Warum ich meinen PC nicht anlasse und weiterziehe hat mit privaten Gründen zu tun.

Hilfreiche Antworten wären nett!
danke im voraus

Vyren


----------



## refload (15. Mai 2012)

Hi,

man kann den Download später einfach fortführen. Dazu startest du einfach den Blizzard Download erneut und wählst das gleiche Verzeichniss aus, dass du bereits verwendet hast. Dann verifiziert der Downloader den bereits runter geladenen teil und macht anschließend dort weiter, wo du aufgehört hattest. Das Setup steht erst am Ende des Downloads zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Moronic (15. Mai 2012)

Oder aber du hast Pech, wie ich und obwohl alles geladen ist, läd er den kompletten Clienten nochmals neu, weil besagter Downloader nicht rafft dass die Dateien bereit vorhanden sind. Selbst der Blizzard Support macht nur'n dummes Gesicht.

Ich pack mich nu vorn TV und schmoll bis der DL fertig ist.


----------



## ZombieCat (15. Mai 2012)

Moronic schrieb:


> Oder aber du hast Pech, wie ich und obwohl alles geladen ist, läd er den kompletten Clienten nochmals neu, weil besagter Downloader nicht rafft dass die Dateien bereit vorhanden sind. Selbst der Blizzard Support macht nur'n dummes Gesicht.
> 
> Ich pack mich nu vorn TV und schmoll bis der DL fertig ist.


Hatte ich auch, habs zum Glück gestern Abend noch gemerkt und fix nochmal neu geladen :-)


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Mai 2012)

Moronic schrieb:


> Oder aber du hast Pech, wie ich und obwohl alles geladen ist, läd er den kompletten Clienten nochmals neu, weil besagter Downloader nicht rafft dass die Dateien bereit vorhanden sind. Selbst der Blizzard Support macht nur'n dummes Gesicht.
> 
> Ich pack mich nu vorn TV und schmoll bis der DL fertig ist.


Hattest du nicht zwei drei Tage vor Release eine Mail von Blizzard bekommen, das du einen neuen Downloader nutzen sollst?


----------

